# AP Hedgehog sores!!!!! HELP !!!!!



## multicorn (Feb 2, 2010)

This post is for my friends...... they have a choc pinto hedhehog she had what they thought was a small injury from a mystery injury after treating they found that Roxie had sores under 3 of legs !!!!!! she is eating and still very active but this has stopped them from putting the wheel in as it makes her bleed !!!!!!!! we are confident that the wheel is not the cause. But it does make her bleed as she catches her legs !!!!!!

Please help !!!!!!!







aaaaaahhhhh pic won't load !!!!! can email to anyone that can help !!!!!!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Is there anything in her cage that could have caused the sores?
Maybe a vet check is needed in case its a skin infection. Good luck with her recovery


----------



## angeldog (Mar 12, 2006)

is there any chance it could be ringworm


----------



## Furless-Friends (Apr 7, 2006)

Just getting the pic to display


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

That could well be infected ringworm, she needs to see a vet as it is a fungal infection that can be passed to humans and other pets
How long have they had her?


----------



## multicorn (Feb 2, 2010)

They have had her for 2 months she has been fine until recently !!!!! they had some new shavings that they have removed now and she is on paper again !!! i said about ringworm but i am sure they said she was given anti ringworm before they bought her !!!! 
Thanks for putting the picture up i am daft !!!!!!!!

they are going to take her to the vets but are worried as the vets said they'll have to sign a disclaimer as there is no medicine for A pygmy hedgehogs !!!!!!

does anyone know what medication is best to clear it up ?????

oooh oooh so many questions !!!!! give me a snake anyday hahahahahaha!!!!! she is so cute though...:lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

multicorn said:


> They have had her for 2 months she has been fine until recently !!!!! they had some new shavings that they have removed now and she is on paper again !!! i said about ringworm* but i am sure they said she was given anti ringworm before they bought her !!!! *
> 
> *I dont believe there is such a thing*
> 
> ...


*Let us know what the vet says*


----------



## angeldog (Mar 12, 2006)

from your answer i can guess where it came from:whistling2:
anyway you cant treat for ringworm unless they have it, it can take months to treat and a quick wash with stuff isnt going to get rid of it.
if the vet tests for ringworm they can tell them its treated with intrafungal which is an oral med, and malaseb as a wash.

i would def get it checked because it looks like it could be ringworm to me


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

angeldog said:


> *from your answer i can guess where it came from*:whistling2:
> anyway you cant treat for ringworm unless they have it, it can take months to treat and a quick wash with stuff isnt going to get rid of it.
> if the vet tests for ringworm they can tell them its treated with intrafungal which is an oral med, and malaseb as a wash.
> 
> i would def get it checked because it looks like it could be ringworm to me


 

Is she still breeding then?


----------



## angeldog (Mar 12, 2006)

no its not her thank god lol


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

angeldog said:


> no its not her thank god lol


Is ringworm common in the APH world?


----------



## multicorn (Feb 2, 2010)

angeldog said:


> no its not her thank god lol


What do you mean it's not her thank god ????????

I am a snake keeper who's friend is having a problem with their pet what are you asking ????????????


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

multicorn said:


> What do you mean it's not her thank god ????????
> 
> I am a snake keeper who's friend is having a problem with their pet what are you asking ????????????


 

There was a breeder from a while ago that had a ringworm problem that is all. I hope your friends hog gets well soon


----------



## angeldog (Mar 12, 2006)

sorry was replying to shell about an ex breeder.

no its not common but there have been alot of cases recently with all the imports shops are selling


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

youch - that looks sore - poor hedgie - If I was your friend I would take it back to where she got it from and play holy hell for that - thats disgusting getting a hedgie that has developed sores like that!!! Any decent breeder (if it is a breeder but I doubt it!!!) would foot the vet bills - if its a pet shop I personally would want some sort of compensation anyway!!

Ringworm is a complete nightmare to get rid of and it is NOT common in the APH world - only from irresponsible import sources has it proven to be prevalent - all my hedgies have come from GOOD private breeders and I have never had a ringworm case nor do I expect too.

Ringworm isnt something that can be treated for as a precaution - its a drawn out treatment should they have it - I hope your friends hedgie gets wel soon without serious repercussion to his friendliness etc !!!


----------



## dexnos (Mar 10, 2008)

*owch*

Ouch that looks sore. Thankfully u'r friend has asked for advice. When u say she is on paper do u mean e.g newspaper. If so this or anything like it is good while she is getting over the ringworm as fleece, shavings, shredded paper etc will irritate the wounds.

As Roxy has a bad infection your friend needs to initially clean out her cage everyday e.g with a weak solution of Milton. Her sleeping area ~bedding etc also should be done including the whole cage liner (paper). 

Roxy's wounds will feel itchy, hot and sore needless to say she will be very uncomfortable. Her whole immune system will have been affected so she will be more susceptible to chills etc. Her environmental room temps need to be monitored carefully.

The sooner treatment is stared the better. I'd go as far as saying take her to the emergency vets today.

Your friend will also need to wear gloves when handling her as well as changing their own clothes afterwards e.g top. They will need to be washed in Hot soapy water. Sorry if I'm stating the obvious.

:bash: to the person who originally sold her :whip: the information they have given u is untrue has has already been said. There is no preventative cure. And if the people themselves decided to give her a malisep bath before she was sold, you have to ask yourself why :gasp:

As has already been said signing a disclaimer is standard practise. Even my exotic vet who specialises in APH follows this practise .

As shell has said please do consider joining Pygmy Hogs UK - African Pygmy Hedgehog Forum

I know this is a good forum as well but with the pygmy hog concentrating only on hedgies u will get all the up to date info, knowledge etc.

Hope to see u there. Either way please keep us update on Roxy.

I meant to say Its vital your friend continues to hold Roxy even if for just 10 mins a day or she will possibly become very huffy etc and she needs to know her handler isn't associated to her pain and being so ncomfortable


----------



## Exotic Mad (Jul 11, 2009)

Shell195 said:


> There was a breeder from a while ago that had a ringworm problem that is all. I hope your friends hog gets well soon


she was my first thought too :lol2: amazing how ringworm and hogs is now totally associated with her now :whistling2:


----------



## dexnos (Mar 10, 2008)

How is she doing any news ??????????????


----------

